# Tips for quitting tobacco



## FacelessMan (Apr 13, 2013)

I want to quit smoking . Can anyone that has already quit smoking provide me with any tips ?


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Get chained to a bed or locked in a room without nicotine until you come off of withdrawal. I'm half joking, but you should take a vacation from work and just sit your *** down somewhere without nicotine available. You've got to come down off of that stuff for one. And going to work, school, etc. is just going to drain your willpower like a rock.

You could also take b-12, it helps cut down on cravings.

Don't let yourself rationalize into buying cigarettes. For instance, "I need them to calm me down," or, "just one more pack," or "I'll just quit slowly."


----------



## FacelessMan (Apr 13, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> Get chained to a bed or locked in a room without nicotine until you come off of withdrawal. I'm half joking, but you should take a vacation from work and just sit your *** down somewhere without nicotine available. You've got to come down off of that stuff for one. And going to work, school, etc. is just going to drain your willpower like a rock.
> 
> You could also take b-12, it helps cut down on cravings.
> 
> Don't let yourself rationalize into buying cigarettes. For instance, "I need them to calm me down," or, "just one more pack," or "I'll just quit slowly."


I see what you're saying .

I've created a habit where I smoke with coffee , I smoke after eating , I smoke when I am stressed , I smoke when I'm taking a break , and generally smoke with everything and everywhere


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I knew a guy that really could have quit smoking if he had only taking a week long vacation from work. But he was too stressed from work to actually quit.

Willpower is an exhaustible resource, you need all of it you can get. And you need to shut out and turn off anything that makes you even the slightest bit anxious.

It doesn't matter if you binge eat and sit at home playing video games and watching movies. You need your mental faculties to get over it.


----------



## matthewebbert (Apr 5, 2013)

I also want to quit smoking but its really hard when testing you will power. looking for helpful tips on quit smoking.


----------



## socialpiranha (Dec 9, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> I knew a guy that really could have quit smoking if he had only taking a week long vacation from work. But he was too stressed from work to actually quit.
> 
> Willpower is an exhaustible resource, you need all of it you can get. And you need to shut out and turn off anything that makes you even the slightest bit anxious.
> 
> It doesn't matter if you binge eat and sit at home playing video games and watching movies. You need your mental faculties to get over it.


nice advice, i would subtract the will from willpower though if it truly was about will it wouldnt be so easily exhaustible. it is however about brain power and stress takes up a lot of brain power sometimes so much that you might "cave/give up". stress comes in many forms financial social etc but the root is fear of the future. the really strong urges come after battling the cravings/thoughts for several days and finally convincing yourself you cant go on like this anymore. The trick is knowing that this will only happen once or twice so if you can manage to push through your good to go. try to keep an empty mind the more empty your mind the faster time goes(time seems to slow right down when quitting).

in regards to brain power, try lemon balm phenibut or kava to slow your stressful thoughts down and help you sleep also if you have an oxygen bar locally i hear this can be very helpful.

many people have quit smoking quite easily during a juice fast becase it dampens the craving process after a few days. I wouldn't know because i have never made it past day 2 or 3 of fasting.

bottom line willpower is an ok expression to use but your definition of it is key. It only has to do with personality desire and motive to a point because if the brain is more occupied with other functions the greatest motive in the world wont be enough.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I got so much will power now since I quit smoking I'm stronger and more attactive screw the weakness I got more money in the bank as well it like I'm getting paid money for not smoking.

Wellbutrin with nicotine gum maybe throw some Ativan in the mix you will be good to go. Use the gum for a couple days and cold turkey from that boom bang done. DXM can also help.

Also when you quit it like a nervous breakdown you gotta wage psychological warfare on yourself you gotta out smart your addiction.. make a list of things to remind yourself when you quit the reason why and keep on reading it psyche your self up it will be a breeze to it all a mind game.


----------



## matthewebbert (Apr 5, 2013)

What you guys think about electronic cigarettes?


----------



## thatonefool (Apr 20, 2013)

Marijuana - it will also help to expel all that nasty **** from your lungs.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

matthewebbert said:


> What you guys think about electronic cigarettes?


Nicotine is still there, but quite a bit of an improvement, really.


----------



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

Definitely the answer is electronic cigarettes. Smokers do not just enjoy nicotine-- there are a million other things they enjoy about smoking. It takes about a week or two to adjust to electronic cigarettes from real cigarettes.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

DRUGSAREnotGOOD said:


> Definitely the answer is electronic cigarettes. Smokers do not just enjoy nicotine-- there are a million other things they enjoy about smoking. It takes about a week or two to adjust to electronic cigarettes from real cigarettes.


Isn't it possible they like those things because it's related to nicotine?


----------



## toolboy (Apr 20, 2013)

matthewebbert said:


> What you guys think about electronic cigarettes?


Love them. Yeah you still have a nicotine addiction. Now i can't stand the taste of an analog/real cig. And i can breath and smell like i did before i started smoking and don't smell like smoke anymore. And for me i believe after switching to them my body has naturally curbed the want for nicotine. Before i had to light up a cig and you smoke the whole cig, now i just take a puff maybe 2 or 3 then i might not hit it again for an hour or a few hours with out thought. It is definitely the less of two evils. Plus if you do it right its allot cheaper in the long run.


----------



## CoolRanch (Mar 24, 2013)

Ya I want to quit too. My problem is living with another smoker who loves smoking and has no desire to quit. I've tried to quit but then the smell of the smoke disgusts me so much that the only way I can bear to breathe in the house is to smoke myself. That way I get used to the smell again.


----------



## anonomousey (Apr 14, 2013)

I really really hope your read my post because I quit about a year ago and I thought I'd never be able to give up but I did. Buy this book http://www.amazon.co.uk/Allen-Carrs...&keywords=allen+carr+easy+way+to+stop+smoking 
it seriously was one of the best thing I've done. Just check the reviews on there about its success, says it all. I quit cold turkey and it felt easy to do. Just after you quit make sure you spread the word of its success like I am!  you can thank me later ;p


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Hypnotherapy.

lol

Just stop. Bamm. Simple as that. I never understood how people get hooked on those things. Heroin, now that's addictive. Cigarettes? Pfft! Have a word with yourself. If you really want to stop you'll stop. If you don't it's because you don't really want to.


----------



## anonomousey (Apr 14, 2013)

jonny neurotic said:


> Hypnotherapy.
> 
> lol
> 
> Just stop. Bamm. Simple as that. I never understood how people get hooked on those things. Heroin, now that's addictive. Cigarettes? Pfft! Have a word with yourself. If you really want to stop you'll stop. If you don't it's because you don't really want to.


Lol.

You're what smokers and ex-smokers like to call the 'holier than thou non-smoker'. in other words get off your non-smoking high horse, and don't bother making ignorant evaluations about something you know absolutley nothing about.

Nicotine is equally as addictive as heroin. In fact there's even evidence to show smoking may be harder to quit than heroin.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

Tomorrow it will be 5 yrs since I quit. I smoked for 24.5 yrs. 

I used nicotine lozenges. I bought them cheap on ebay. As soon as I woke up before I got out of bed one day I put one in my mouth. An hour later I did it again. Kept going and I made it the whole day without smoking. I knew then I quit. (I had bought them for my boyfriend, but I said i was going to try one just to see how it was) It was the first time I went a whole day in 24 yrs, so I said "Great I quit smoking without even planning it!"

I stayed using the lozenges until mid August. They completely took care of the physical addiction.

But then there is the psychological side of smoking. That's where you need willpower. I told myself a bunch of things that worked for me. Like if I was tempted to have "just one more" I said to myself "wasn't 180,000 enough already?" If you think about that, it's gross. Also I never respected people who quit and then start up again--how dumb is that? So i made sure I didn't do that. A lot of the reasons were stupid, but whatever works, do it. 

It also helped to breathe deeply in and out while I had the lozenge in my mouth so it kind of felt similar. 

Good luck!


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

jonny neurotic said:


> Hypnotherapy.
> 
> lol
> 
> Just stop. Bamm. Simple as that. I never understood how people get hooked on those things. Heroin, now that's addictive. Cigarettes? Pfft! Have a word with yourself. If you really want to stop you'll stop. If you don't it's because you don't really want to.


Nicotine is perhaps the most addictive substance on the planet (and certainly the most problematic). And it's not like people are just faking (which is why I linked the article). We can quite readily see how the addiction works and how it's similar to other addictive compounds like heroin.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

anonomousey said:


> Lol.
> 
> You're what smokers and ex-smokers like to call the 'holier than thou non-smoker'. in other words get off your non-smoking high horse, and don't bother making ignorant evaluations about something you know absolutley nothing about.
> 
> Nicotine is equally as addictive as heroin. In fact there's even evidence to show smoking may be harder to quit than heroin.


Actually I'm not a non-smoker. I smoke sometimes. Most of the time I don't. I never say never because I don't see the point. I enjoy a little rolley now and then and sometimes I put magical herbs in with the tobacco. I especially like a smoke if I'm drinking but I have never felt like I needed to smoke. Use any drug on a daily basis and you will miss it when it isn't there. I think the biggest problem with cigarettes is the behaviour that goes with it. By that I mean the holding of the cigarette, etc, etc. But in terms of withdrawal alcohol and heroin are far more painful to come off.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## LiamD (Apr 23, 2013)

Cold turkey is the only way that works I believe. I tried everything possible including hypnotism, nothing worked. What did work was an audio book that I can share with you if you want it. I was a heavy smoker and on August 6th 2012 I just stopped and haven't smoked one since.


----------



## anonomousey (Apr 14, 2013)

jonny neurotic said:


> Actually I'm not a non-smoker. I smoke sometimes. Most of the time I don't. I never say never because I don't see the point. I enjoy a little rolley now and then and sometimes I put magical herbs in with the tobacco. I especially like a smoke if I'm drinking but I have never felt like I needed to smoke. Use any drug on a daily basis and you will miss it when it isn't there. I think the biggest problem with cigarettes is the behaviour that goes with it. By that I mean the holding of the cigarette, etc, etc. But in terms of withdrawal alcohol and heroin are far more painful to come off.


You've just been re-named: 'holier than thou i-can-stop-when-i-want-but-i-really-can't smoker'. Same difference.

I don't care if you're a '1 every couple of days' 'one a week' 'one in my magical herb roll' or a 'social smoker', you're still addicted to smoking. So you say you like your smokes with your drinks, could you now easily get drunk off your face without having one smoke? (this includes a 'magical' one). I don't think so. Withdrawal _symptoms_ are harsher obviously with heroin, but the process of actually_ *withdrawing*_* for life* from smoking (that includes the occasional 'enjoyable rolley'), is just as difficult a process, if not more difficult than harder drugs - this is due to the psychological addiction cigarettes hold over people. Why do you think smokers relapse after 5 years nicotine free? This psychological addiction is so much harder for people to beat who've held that thing in their hand every 10 minutes day-in-day out for the past 20 years - it's a ritual and a huge part of their life to give up.

What does the occasional smoker say? 'I can stop smoking (for the rest of my life) whenever I want, I just _don't see the point_ because I enjoy it'. Self-denial.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

ecig?


----------



## matthewebbert (Apr 5, 2013)

> Nicotine is still there, but quite a bit of an improvement, really.


I heard that even some of that comes with only flavors without nicotine..


----------



## Anderson2 (Apr 24, 2013)

Try to decrease the amount of smokes you take each day,And by doing that you will come to one cigarette and next day don't take even one just for the sake of your health.
Always remember its an enemy of your internal system very bad for lungs and heart.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

anonomousey said:


> You've just been re-named: 'holier than thou i-can-stop-when-i-want-but-i-really-can't smoker'. Same difference.
> 
> I don't care if you're a '1 every couple of days' 'one a week' 'one in my magical herb roll' or a 'social smoker', you're still addicted to smoking. So you say you like your smokes with your drinks, could you now easily get drunk off your face without having one smoke? (this includes a 'magical' one). I don't think so. Withdrawal _symptoms_ are harsher obviously with heroin, but the process of actually_ *withdrawing*_* for life* from smoking (that includes the occasional 'enjoyable rolley'), is just as difficult a process, if not more difficult than harder drugs - this is due to the psychological addiction cigarettes hold over people. Why do you think smokers relapse after 5 years nicotine free? This psychological addiction is so much harder for people to beat who've held that thing in their hand every 10 minutes day-in-day out for the past 20 years - it's a ritual and a huge part of their life to give up.
> 
> What does the occasional smoker say? 'I can stop smoking (for the rest of my life) whenever I want, I just _don't see the point_ because I enjoy it'. Self-denial.


You may as well tell me I am addicted to alcohol aswell. Do you not understand the concept of "occasionally". I don't smoke on a daily, weekly or monthly basis and I can have a drink without needing to smoke. Sometimes I like a smoke. Sometimes I like various things but how can you presume to call me an addict without knowing anything about my habits. In fact, I haven't smoked since Christmas. I think the reason people have such a hard time quitting is because they perceive it as an on/off situation and if they have one then they may as well just go ahead and chain smoke until they pluck up the will power to quit again. Just put off. Say " I'll have one later" and stop being so serious about the whole thing.


----------



## anonomousey (Apr 14, 2013)

jonny neurotic said:


> You may as well tell me I am addicted to alcohol aswell. Do you not understand the concept of "occasionally". I don't smoke on a daily, weekly or monthly basis and I can have a drink without needing to smoke. Sometimes I like a smoke. Sometimes I like various things but how can you presume to call me an addict without knowing anything about my habits. In fact, I haven't smoked since Christmas. I think the reason people have such a hard time quitting is because they perceive it as an on/off situation and if they have one then they may as well just go ahead and chain smoke until they pluck up the will power to quit again. Just put off. Say " I'll have one later" and stop being so serious about the whole thing.


Idc what you claim to say, If you smoke at all and 'like' it then you would have a hard time stopping for the rest of your life - that's essentially what 'quitting' is. Some people have a much harder time qutting than others because they are more addicted to nicotine and the act of smoking itself.

Who are you to look down on smokers and say god it's so easy to stop for long periods, when you have no idea what it's like to be heavily addicted to a drug? You haven't got the first clue how hard it is to say 'I'll have one later' in this case. Your opinion is both ignorant and arrogant. It's people like you who try to make smokers feel bad about themselves, that convince them they will be stuck doing it forever. So do them a favour and just don't comment on something you don't know anything about!


----------



## swampchild (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm a smoker as well. I've never really tried to quit. I can't smoke at home (my parents don't know I smoke) and I don't have any problem with cravings... I crave when I drink, that's about it. But a method that worked for my friend is: a) DO NOT BUY THEM and b) whenever you want a cig, drink a full glass of water instead.

For me and her, we loved being able to take a smoke break and step outside. But instead of smoking, she would take a glass of water instead. It was just habitual.

I remember one time I slightly attempted to quit. The first time I drank without a cigarette I was jonezing SO HARD, I felt like a meth addict. I called all my neighbours and went to every store, never found one. UGH.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

anonomousey said:


> Idc what you claim to say, If you smoke at all and 'like' it then you would have a hard time stopping for the rest of your life - that's essentially what 'quitting' is. Some people have a much harder time qutting than others because they are more addicted to nicotine and the act of smoking itself.
> 
> Who are you to look down on smokers and say god it's so easy to stop for long periods, when you have no idea what it's like to be heavily addicted to a drug? You haven't got the first clue how hard it is to say 'I'll have one later' in this case. Your opinion is both ignorant and arrogant. It's people like you who try to make smokers feel bad about themselves, that convince them they will be stuck doing it forever. So do them a favour and just don't comment on something you don't know anything about!


To be fair, I was being rather obtuse in my first post. I figure if all the person needs is a boost to their will power then a little suggestion might help. Remember the subconscious believes whatever you tell it and adjusts your behaviour accordingly. Or whatever someone else tells it which is how hypnotism works. I wasn't being entirely serious but then again I was. Perhaps some individuals just need it put to them like that; Bamm. Just stop. I also think a bit of NLP is in order. "Quitting" and "giving up" sound negative. Try to make it sound more positive.

I think medicated cigarettes would be better than nicotine patches or gum. Cigarettes with incrementallly lower amounts of nicotine so that you can ween off thje nicotine without stopping smoking. Then stopping smoking would be easier. Perhaps. IDK. Someone mentioned DXM earlier. Migjt be worth a try. I quite like DXM. I hated bupropion(wellbutrin, zyban) though. I tried it as an SA med and I felt like my heart would beat right through my rib cage. DXM blocks the same nicotine receptors as bupropion but it doesn't increase heart rate the same. It's quite a good anti-depressant too and it works wonders for my SA when combined with a stim.

I do appreciate that some people have a hard time getting off cigs. I was kind of trolling a bit. I was in a funny mood the other day...

PS. Never feed the trolls. Let this be a lesson to you...


----------



## KeithJorgensen (Apr 26, 2013)

I think E-Cigarrate is the best substitute for quite smoking.:boogie


----------



## anonomousey (Apr 14, 2013)

jonny neurotic said:


> To be fair, I was being rather obtuse in my first post. I figure if all the person needs is a boost to their will power then a little suggestion might help. Remember the subconscious believes whatever you tell it and adjusts your behaviour accordingly. Or whatever someone else tells it which is how hypnotism works. I wasn't being entirely serious but then again I was. Perhaps some individuals just need it put to them like that; Bamm. Just stop. I also think a bit of NLP is in order. "Quitting" and "giving up" sound negative. Try to make it sound more positive.
> 
> I think medicated cigarettes would be better than nicotine patches or gum. Cigarettes with incrementallly lower amounts of nicotine so that you can ween off thje nicotine without stopping smoking. Then stopping smoking would be easier. Perhaps. IDK. Someone mentioned DXM earlier. Migjt be worth a try. I quite like DXM. I hated bupropion(wellbutrin, zyban) though. I tried it as an SA med and I felt like my heart would beat right through my rib cage. DXM blocks the same nicotine receptors as bupropion but it doesn't increase heart rate the same. It's quite a good anti-depressant too and it works wonders for my SA when combined with a stim.
> 
> ...


No...medicated cigarettes just prolong agony. Still trying to add your profound knowledge to something you are oblivious to? you're right when you say 'IDK'. Don't try to pull yourself off as a troll just because your opinion was ignorant, embarassing yourself.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

matthewebbert said:


> What you guys think about electronic cigarettes?


They look silly.


----------



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> Isn't it possible they like those things because it's related to nicotine?


Well I think nicotine addiction is overrated. You sleep eight hours a night without having to get up every hour to smoke a cigarette. I'm convinced that smokers just like the act of smoking. Electronic cigarettes are really the only answer in my opinion.


----------



## owsley (Apr 26, 2013)

e-cigs are becoming big business, which kinda tells you something: nicotine is addictive, people spend a lot of money on it, it's hard as hell to quit. 

I started to smoke at 15, I tried to quit about 5 times. I'm 37 now, I quit for good when I was 36. I visited my gp and got a course of patches. I save myself £40 a week. £160 a month. 

It's frightening how smoking dumbs down the senses: sense of smell and taste mostly. You live a in grey world when you smoke. You don't notice until you quit, and you think "wow, I've really flattened my perceptions, taken the zest out of senses, and I didn't even notice."

A course of patches are the way. Try it and see!!


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

DRUGSAREnotGOOD said:


> Well I think nicotine addiction is overrated. You sleep eight hours a night without having to get up every hour to smoke a cigarette. I'm convinced that smokers just like the act of smoking. Electronic cigarettes are really the only answer in my opinion.


Emm... Well there are a lot of different processes going on while you sleep.

What reasons do you have to believe that it's simply the act of smoking and not an addiction?


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

anonomousey said:


> No...medicated cigarettes just prolong agony. Still trying to add your profound knowledge to something you are oblivious to? you're right when you say 'IDK'. Don't try to pull yourself off as a troll just because your opinion was ignorant, embarassing yourself.


----------



## KnivesOut (Apr 26, 2013)

I recently quit smoking after 14 years. It's been 3 weeks and I've only smoked 3 cigarettes. I use nicorette and I wrap in regular gum. I chew, IDK, maybe 8 to 10 a day.

I fiend all the time, but I'm not going to go back to smoking. I feel if I go back to smoking then I'll continue to be the same person, which I don't want to be.


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

What's with all this nicotine hate? I've never been a smoker, but I still have a 1/16 of a nicotine patch on my upper back right now. It seems to keep me a bit more alert.

I didn't even like nicotine until I started taking Wellbutrin. Then I started to casually puff on nicotine inhalers. After starting Prozac, things ramped up dramatically and I was constantly puffing on nicotine inhalers. I also like chewing on the plastic.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Smoking something else


----------



## Joestar (Apr 30, 2013)

*How I quit smoking*

yeah mate. what I did was i decided to quit and gradually decreased my sticks a day by avoiding the stores that sell cigs. i Did it like how you'd do weight lifting. I went from 1 pack a day to 30 sticks then 25 sticks the next week and so on. and then i started duking out on coffee. until I was just surprised that I don't need it anymore. I still crave it 2 years after from time to time but i just focus on other things, drink coffee or try to keep myself busy. I think all humans have their addictions and sometimes we just have to replace that with a healthier addiction in my case I workout 5 times a week and that keeps me sane too. Because i know that i won't be able to perform well at running and lifting weights if I smoke.


----------



## Joestar (Apr 30, 2013)

matthewebbert said:


> What you guys think about electronic cigarettes?


helps a lil its a good craving replacement. you'd be sucking on it like a lunatic when the cravings kick in though. hahaha. i sure did. but it helped me. coffee and working out did too. i think sometimes we just have to replace an addiction with a healthier addiction.


----------



## Manzurul (May 1, 2013)

FacelessMan said:


> I want to quit smoking . Can anyone that has already quit smoking provide me with any tips ?


try countin hours take one in each hour let ur will settle your exaspiration on smokin then go for 2 hours check ur clock tickin u will be busy on other thins as well it might help for goin for longer period


----------



## scythe7 (Apr 29, 2013)

anonomousey said:


> Lol.
> 
> You're what smokers and ex-smokers like to call the 'holier than thou non-smoker'. in other words get off your non-smoking high horse, and don't bother making ignorant evaluations about something you know absolutley nothing about.
> 
> Nicotine is equally as addictive as heroin. In fact there's even evidence to show smoking may be harder to quit than heroin.


I gotta agree with this. You cant just quit as easy as that. Drugs like heroine are probably more addictive imo. But what makes cigarettes so hard to stop is availability. You can duck into any store in any part of the world and its there, its cheap, its easy to get. Quitting is really hard to do and in no way can you say it and "just quit"



FacelessMan said:


> I want to quit smoking . Can anyone that has already quit smoking provide me with any tips ?


I quit almost two years ago, it was not easy. I failed the first time and went back to smoking after a month. But just be persistent and keep at it. I had chest pains and lung pains (like pain when i inhale really deep) when i used to smoke and it feels great not having to worry about that anymore.

Here are some tips that i used:
1. Distraction- Distract yourself, tune out from reality for a few days if you can. If you like gaming play an online game or something.
2. Dentist, clean your teeth- It was hard to start smoking again when i had such clean pearly white teeth.
3. Distance - get yourself away from other smokers for a few days. Kills temptation and social pressure. Quit during a holiday or long vacation if your work mates are smokers.
4. Special day- some people say pick a special day to quit so you can celebrate it, this didn't do anything for me. I dont remember the day i quit, and i dont want to.
5. Stop your secondary habbits for a few days. if you drink coffee or alcohol while you smoke, then stay away from those for a few days.

Thats the best advice i can give, the rest is all up to you. Im not gonna say its easy, most people told me the first 3 days are the hardest and it gets easier from there because its all out of your system. All i can say is thats a load of ****. I still get cravings to smoke when i have a few drinks, and mostly i give into them and have a cig or 2 once a month. As long as i dont do it everyday i couldnt care less. I can only hope that this wall of text will help you. Good luck with quitting.


----------

